# Upgrading to Premium Connectivity



## Fliptop (11 mo ago)

Hi, first post, so be kind.

My free period of premium connectivity is coming to an end, and I have received a message on the app to now subscribe. I have tried this, but once I hit the subscribe button, there is no option to subscribe to premium connectivity. I have scoured the app, but cant see where I can do this? Any help?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome! Not sure why you're having this issue. I would create a service request via the app. They can likely resolve your issue remotely.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Fliptop, welcome to the forum
And may you always find kindness here. 😊

I also don't know what the problem is, but I recall someone once noting that the credit card used for premium connectivity isn't necessarily the one attached to your Tesla account. So just thinking that could need to get defined somewhere. I would also log onto your account via a web browser and see if there were any additional options there, or whether it might process it correctly.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

@Fliptop There's evidence that Tesla is going to offer a discounted yearly rate soon according to stuff found in the latest App update. Maybe you should wait a bit?

https://driveteslacanada.ca/news/te...nths-after-elon-musk-said-it-was-a-good-idea/


----------



## Fliptop (11 mo ago)

Thanks for response all, I downloaded the app onto my iPad as opposed to my Android phone, and the option was suddenly there.....


----------

